# Calling ex-smokers for help



## urbanrider (18 Aug 2007)

Hello
Well i have made a start but its bloody hard going, been chewing nicorette gum and drinking water, so far been having good and bad days
So please help with some motivation and tell me how much faster and longer i will be able to ride and remind me of the benefits of not smoking so that i can return to this post when it get tough 
thanks


----------



## oldgitofkent (18 Aug 2007)

Hi ive got the gum but still not picked the big day. Ive not been able to ride for 7weeks todate due to an op to remove a pilonidal cyst from my arse no comments please. Being off work all i can do is eat and watch downloads its been hard also put on over a stone. My big day is to stop smoking and get back to proper food. Im 44 my mate of same age after afew to many said he got much better hard ons when he gave up cant think of better motivation than that.


----------



## urbanrider (18 Aug 2007)

Hi mate
Yep thats a good one  maybe i could convince her indoors that its cycling thats doing it and that if i could buy a new bike it would get even better . anyway make that date and good luck
BTW on the good days i feel a million dollars when haven't smoked


----------



## XTCRider (18 Aug 2007)

Keep going urbanrider, I am 6 months + 1 day now. Still coughing up crud, thought that might have stopped by now. Dont mean to burst the bubble but I dont feel any fitter yet, must take longer than 6months. My Avg speed is down and my HR is slightly higher out on bike than when I smoked. I have however noticed more on the normal breathing, especially in bed and on morning, not wheezing or heavy breathing as much so it is worth it , just dont believe the "you feel the difference within days" brigade as everybody is different....


----------



## col (19 Aug 2007)

Keep going, i too have the gum,but have passed the day i was going to start,ill have to make another date,good luck.


----------



## longers (19 Aug 2007)

You'll save a lot of money which can then be spent on cycling stuff. Save it in a jar and there's a new bike next year for you.


----------



## col (19 Aug 2007)

longers said:


> You'll save a lot of money which can then be spent on cycling stuff. Save it in a jar and there's a new bike next year for you.





Good point


----------



## Alcdrew (19 Aug 2007)

Good on you, I've been clean for over a year now. Must say I haven't notice any improvment in my general fittnes. I think once you've killed the lungs then thats it. But like XTCRider, I don't feel as bad in the morning and no heavy breathing. So there is an up side.

And my lack of fittness improvement is most likely down to the fact I still drink too much and don't push my self.

Good luck.


----------



## Big Bren (19 Aug 2007)

Of course you feel fitter when you stop smoking!

I stopped last October and like you, found it bloody hard work. The pay-off though, apart from the motivation it gave me to start cycling, take up running again and do Tae Kwon-Do classes twice a week with my son instead of sitting watching him, has been in overall quality of life. I have more energy, get better quality of sleep and my motivation is sky high. The whole family benefit, since now I can't sit still, so we're always doing things together - it's great!

Good luck with it - it's the be present you can give yourself. 

Bren

p.s The comment about hardons is true - smoking restricts blood-flow!


----------



## XTCRider (19 Aug 2007)

Big Bren , you feel fitter because you have took up cycling and running after you stopped smoking. All I was meaning was that I was doing the same rides and mileage when I smoked as what I do now and there is no real improvement. If anything it is the opposite. If I had only took up cycling after I had stopped smoking I would hope to see improvement like yourself.


----------



## barq (19 Aug 2007)

Firstly good luck Urbanrider. 

I gave up about four years ago. It wasn't easy, but it can be done. I did put on some weight because I allowed myself all sorts of treats (had to be a bit careful with alcohol because it weakens the will power). But I later lost it again, so don't concern yourself with things like that.

If you haven't already thrown away all your smoking gear (ash trays, lighters, etc...) then go and do it now. I strongly believe that if you retain these items, you have already (unconsciously) accepted failure. After all, if you've given up, then why would you need them again?

Don't get too overwhelmed with the forever aspect of not smoking. Remember that each craving only lasts a fixed period of time - if you survive that then you've got through it. One step at a time.

Don't put yourself in difficult situations. I pretty much gave up going to the pub, at least until I was a few months in. Even then I avoided hanging out with friends of mine who smoked - harsh but necessary.

Anyway, I wish you the best of luck. It ain't easy but it is possible.


----------



## Brock (19 Aug 2007)

I found it better to keep cigarettes handy when I gave up so you get used to denying yourself because 'you don't smoke' rather than just because you haven't got any. That way, when someone offers you one in the pub it isn't such a crunch decision moment of doom. Nicotine gum for the physical craving in the first week or two, and going out for a brisk walk (or ride) when I became particularly fidgety seemed to work for me.
It's all about the decision to give up. Once you've really decided, it's easy(ish).


----------



## Elmer Fudd (19 Aug 2007)

I was a chain smoking roll up man, as in, when at work you put a roll up down it goes out so it can last quite a while, when that one was a doubt I'd roll another. A pouch (50g) would last about 3 1/2 days. A pouch is now lasting roughly 6 days, I sometimes cannot be bothered to roll a fag but I still don't know if I could just "jack in" although the urge seems to be diminishing.
N.B. I started smoking when I was 14, wish I never had, but I did, Hey Ho!


----------



## Joe (19 Aug 2007)

barq said:


> Don't put yourself in difficult situations. I pretty much gave up going to the pub, at least until I was a few months in.


This was the key in me giving up it seems. I also gave up weed at the same time and so I avoided pubs and parties etc for a couple of months, until I stopped considering myself a smoker. Nowadays the smell of smoke is nasty as opposed to tempting!
Good luck


----------



## urbanrider (19 Aug 2007)

hay thanks for all the tips and support coming in 
i started at about 15-16 years old, 43 now and this is the first attempt to stop so not really sure what to expect (mood and body wise) 
the way that i'm thinking about it is just one day at a time, its been about a week now with some bad days (smoking the odd one)
anyway thanks again 
U.R


----------



## Elmer Fudd (19 Aug 2007)

I worked with a bloke who, a few years back (16) went to work on nights with 1 tab in his pocket. now there used to be a "spare man" but he didn't turn up this night so nobody could nip to the 24hr. garage so no fags for him.
When he left at 6am he drove to petrol station to get some tabs, sat there and thought "I haven't had one for eight hours, why bother ?" and he's never smoked since. His wife does, he enjoys sniffing my baccy pouch, but he tells me that only twice in those last 16 years has he even contemplated lighting up.
And I admire that.,


----------



## palinurus (19 Aug 2007)

urbanrider said:


> with some bad days (smoking the odd one)
> U.R



I had plenty of bad days, when I was giving up I'd smoke a few a week- and I think I beat myself up over them too much- because although I hadn't given up, I was in the process of breaking the habits of the regular cig. break. like the one with the first coffee at work, lunchtime, afternoon break, after dinner, the before-breakfast one etc.


----------



## Noodley (19 Aug 2007)

I used to smoke 20-40 a day (depending on a number of factors but seldom less than 20) for 15 years. About 5 years ago I decided to stop. And did, the next day. I smoked all the cigarettes I had left and woke up the next day a non-smoker. Did not even think about it after that.

I have learned a bit more about the "cycle of change" since that time (google "cycle of change" and also "prochaska and diclemente") and it makes sense. 

I have since become much fitter as I started cycling and going to the gym and lost quite a bit of weight. I have since given up on the gym as I began to find it boring (probably as I was going every day and doing the same stuff) but I am still cycling.

Good luck.


----------



## col (20 Aug 2007)

I did manage four and a half days some time ago,but i bought some fags so i wouldnt be cadging all night of my mates when we went out,and bang,back to normal.I thought i would tell you this ,because it was'nt as bad as the thought of stopping,and it wasnt the craving that got me going again,it was just my weak minded excuse to get some,i havnt been out for quite a while now,but still havnt tried again yet,im about the same age as you,and started about the same age too.So stay positive,i think your going to be my inspiration,now you will feel guilty if you let me down wont you.


----------



## Big Bren (20 Aug 2007)

XTCRider said:


> Big Bren , you feel fitter because you have took up cycling and running after you stopped smoking.



Not so. I stopped in October and over the following few months, started to notice that I felt fitter, healthier and happier. That provided the motivation to start an exercise regime, which I did in January, some three months later.

You seem to be suggesting that your performance has suffered as a result of quitting the fags - I'd suggest that you're in a minority there.

Bren


----------



## col (20 Aug 2007)

After the second day my morning wheezing and night time rattle as i laid in bed went,i was surprised how quick this happened,XT i would take a visit to your docs,sounds like you have chronic bronchitus or something similar,after a few months i would be surprised that your still clogged up?


----------



## urbanrider (20 Aug 2007)

col said:


> I did manage four and a half days some time ago,but i bought some fags so i wouldnt be cadging all night of my mates when we went out,and bang,back to normal.I thought i would tell you this ,because it was'nt as bad as the thought of stopping,and it wasnt the craving that got me going again,it was just my weak minded excuse to get some,i havnt been out for quite a while now,but still havnt tried again yet,im about the same age as you,and started about the same age too.So stay positive,i think your going to be my inspiration,now you will feel guilty if you let me down wont you.



 mate we can do it, remember " Be strong and fight like hell " ...god this is bloody hard


----------



## Keith Oates (20 Aug 2007)

I gave up many years ago now but I remember the first thing I noticed was waking up in the morning without an ashtray in my mouth. All of the other improvements followed on from that, the best thing I ever did as far as I'm concerned!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Twenty Inch (20 Aug 2007)

It helped me enormously to regard myself as a smoker who has chosen not to smoke today. As opposed to "I can't have a cigarette because I've given up".

I used the gum for months to wean myself off, but of course got hooked on the gum and had to give that up too.

I still reserve the right to smoke if I want to, it's just that today I don't want to.

However, if I am really really tired - like travelling for two days to some Russian backwater, then staying up for conferences and late nights tired, then I'll have a sneaky one. Usually disgusting.


----------



## col (21 Aug 2007)

Iv read that the nicotine is out of your system in a relatively short time,after that its the habit thats the hard bit,but then we are creatures of habit are we not?In that cereal advert way,You must RESIIIIIST
Iv decided to join you on saturday night,thats the date i have set myself,so dont give in to it,your doing great,i hope i can do just as well


----------



## starseven (21 Aug 2007)

Hi , every day you dont smoke your life improves:

8 hours
Nicotine and carbon monoxide levels in blood reduce by half, oxygen levels return to normal. Circulation improves.


24 hours
Carbon monoxide and nicotine eliminated from the body.

48 hours
The decline in lung function and excess risk of lung cancer halts.

1 month
Appearance improves – skin loses its grayish pallor and becomes less wrinkled

3 - 9 months
Coughs and wheezing declines

1 year 
The excess risk of a heart attack reduces by half compared to that of a smoker.

15 years
Risk of heart attack falls to the same as someone who has never smoked.


This was ripped from a website, what it doesn't say is that you also recover 

2 hours of your life every day previosly spent excluded from non smokers.
Several £,000 a year yuo were giving to a dubious company.
The relaxation that comes from not always thinking about your next fag.
A sense of achievement and self respect.
A good solid John Thomas. 

Most people find they need to exercise more as nicotine acts to depress hunger, so do more exercise, that will make you happier and fitter still!!!

Smoking ? Silly idea for weak people, are you weak?.


----------



## Peyote (21 Aug 2007)

I'm another one who didn't really notice any improvement in my fitness when I stopped smoking. It was a bit of a dissappointment to be honest but there were other benefits as others have mentioned .

It's nice now to be able to really push myself and not sound asthmatic, it's good to be able to smell and taste things again. I don't miss waiting for fag-break times and the taste in my mouth every morning. But above all I love not having to double check that I've got my baccy on me when I leave the house, not having to make sure that I've got access to a Newsagent/24 hour Garage to buy some tabs if I run out, not being a slave to it basically.

Been 4 years now, took about a dozen attempts though! I would recommend Allen Carrs book, though everyone has there own ways. I also found that focussing on one day at a time rather than any longer period helped, it was a lot easier to think "I won't have a smoke today" rather than " won't have a smoke for a year".

All the best people.


----------



## urbanrider (21 Aug 2007)

Well a really BIG thanks for all the replys coming in, still on the path but do slip from time to time  reading all the advice and tip really does help
again thanks
P.S well done col Saturday night it is then


----------



## radger (21 Aug 2007)

When I gave up my 35-a-day Marlboro habit I had a single motivation - money. I was saving to travel, and I realised how much I was spending (and this is 6 years ago). The hardest thing was breaking the *habit*, not the addiction. I worked in a pub at the time, and having a cigarette was the way you got a break. I used to sit down with a small glass of water when I would usually have had a cigarette, and that certainly helped. I would say finding something to do when you would normally have a cigarette would be the best idea. And I wouldn't advocate nicotine gum or patches as I don't think they're helping, just prolonging the problem (but then I am lucky and don't seem to struggle with physical addictions)


----------



## Rhythm Thief (22 Aug 2007)

I'm another serial rollie man (liquorice papers too - some non smokers find the smell quite pleasant, so they tell me), but quite often go a few days without if I can't be bothered to go to the shop for baccy or papers. I was smoking far too much at one point but since I've cut down to two or three a day I've noticed an improvement in my general health and well being. Sure I could be fitter if I stopped altogether, but I could also be fitter if I packed in beer and curry, and who wants to do that? I'd rather be unfit, thanks.


----------



## bonj2 (22 Aug 2007)

xtcrider if you don't notice any difference it must either be because you were somehow weirdly just as fit before you stopped smoking, or because your bottleneck is muscle strength rather than cardiovascular stamina/lung capacity - it's perfectly feasible that the latter is the case.
It might just be that you don't notice the effects, but if you're still really sceptical try this: take up smoking again, then after a week, go swimming. Swim as a smoker for a week, and time yourself over 25/50 lengths or whatever. Don't completely bust a gut, but don't dawdle either, just swim at your maximum comfortable pace. Then give up again, and carry on doing the same swimming at the same time of day, and see if you notice any difference in your times.
I think part of the reason people go faster when they've given up is because they feel they should be able to, so push themselves that bit more - but there could have been other reasons for that little push if they hadn't given up smoking, it might have just had them panting a little bit more.
Possibly if you've been timing yourself over a course you know well then you've built up a memory of how much energy to use and conserve on which bits, which is acting like a kind of inbuilt cruise control switch.

Also what sort of cigarettes did you used to smoke and how many a day?


----------



## Big Bren (22 Aug 2007)

bonj said:


> if you're still really sceptical try this: take up smoking again, then after a week, go swimming.



Sage advice from Dr Bonj, straight from the Viz 'Top Tips' page;

"Ex-smokers - to measure the health gains of quitting smoking, start again and see how fu**ing dreadful you feel!"

Bren


----------



## col (22 Aug 2007)

bonj said:


> xtcrider if you don't notice any difference it must either be because you were somehow weirdly just as fit before you stopped smoking, or because your bottleneck is muscle strength rather than cardiovascular stamina/lung capacity - it's perfectly feasible that the latter is the case.
> It might just be that you don't notice the effects, but if you're still really sceptical try this: take up smoking again, then after a week, go swimming. Swim as a smoker for a week, and time yourself over 25/50 lengths or whatever. Don't completely bust a gut, but don't dawdle either, just swim at your maximum comfortable pace. Then give up again, and carry on doing the same swimming at the same time of day, and see if you notice any difference in your times.
> I think part of the reason people go faster when they've given up is because they feel they should be able to, so push themselves that bit more - but there could have been other reasons for that little push if they hadn't given up smoking, it might have just had them panting a little bit more.
> Possibly if you've been timing yourself over a course you know well then you've built up a memory of how much energy to use and conserve on which bits, which is acting like a kind of inbuilt cruise control switch.
> ...




You are joking are you not?


----------



## goo_mason (27 Aug 2007)

oldgitofkent said:


> Hi ive got the gum but still not picked the big day. Ive not been able to ride for 7weeks todate due to an op to remove a pilonidal cyst from my arse no comments please. Being off work all i can do is eat and watch downloads its been hard also put on over a stone. My big day is to stop smoking and get back to proper food. Im 44 my mate of same age after afew to many said he got much better hard ons when he gave up cant think of better motivation than that.



Oooohhh - I remember the joy of having a pilonidal sinus excised when I was 18. I'd had it for years, the doc hadn't known what it was and just kept giving me antibiotics to clear it up. By the time I was diagnosed, it had burrowed so much that they were talking about skin grafts to cover the site (just above where the crack of my arse starts). Luckily, that didn't happen. 

Had the op in the morning, and that night, once the spinal block had worn off and I could walk again, I shuffled to the smoking room at the end of the ward (this was 1987) for a fag, like the idiot I was. As I stood smoking, I felt a bit weird and thought I'd better go back to bed. I just made it out of the room door and passed out, falling on my very delicate, deep-tension-stitched backside... Boy - did the Indian doc give me a telling off the next morning for almost ruining his handiwork 

Mind you - you lose all shame after you have endless rounds of docs and students examining your bum every day. I was in for a week, then out and having daily dressing changes by a community nurse at home. I still have a lovely long scar, plus strange scarred dots up either side where the plastic tubing covering the tension stitches went into the flesh - and a distinct lack of padding over the coccyx.

Anyway - you will not regret giving up the fags. I stopped using sheer willpower at the start of 2004 after 18 years of puffing away and I've not looked back. It does take a while to break the psychological addiction, but just keep yourself distracted and do other things when you'd normally be smoking; I started going for a walk to the deli at work to get a cup of tea instead of the usual trip to the smoking room. Suck on a mint when you'd normally be smoking when out walking or waiting for the bus. Just little things like that.

I wasn't cycling back then, but I did notice a huge difference in being able to climb the 5 flights to my flat ever day without coughing. And that irritating ned to keep clearing your throat goes away, as does the number of colds you pick up each year. Even when you get one, they're never quite as chesty as they were when you smoked.

Anyway - to you all, the very best of luck and stick at it. Never give in to the 'just one won't hurt' lie or the 'I can start again but slowly cut down until I stop rather than stopping dead' nonsense. You have to go for it, give yourself a reason (I wanted to see my little girl grow up rather than risk a smoking-related disease that might rob her of a father) and spend a good few months mentally preparing for the date you've set. That preparation time and convincing myself over the months that I would stop and never start again was what made the difference after many failed attempts before.


----------



## bonj2 (30 Aug 2007)

col said:


> You are joking are you not?



well i've done that, but theres a difference between me and a christian


----------



## Steve Austin (30 Aug 2007)

Bonj Keep your debating to the soapbox please. Its not wanted here


----------



## ColinJ (5 Sep 2007)

urbanrider said:


> Hello
> Well i have made a start but its bloody hard going, been chewing nicorette gum and drinking water, so far been having good and bad days
> So please help with some motivation and tell me how much faster and longer i will be able to ride and remind me of the benefits of not smoking so that i can return to this post when it get tough
> thanks



One of my oldest friends started smoking when he was 10 years old. He gave up with the aid of nicotine patches when he was about 45. About 2 years after that he suffered (unrelated) kidney failure but his life was saved when his father donated him one of his. His surgeon told him that it was unlikely he would have survived the surgery if he'd still been smoking at the time. He's fine now. 

I smoked in my teens and early 20s. Then one evening I went to an all-night party and smoked about 60 Benson and Hedges plus about 4 or 5 spliffs. I finally staggered home on what was a fine summer morning and slumped into bed. I woke up mid-afternoon feeling like I was going to die. Eventually I switched on my TV and watched a classic men's singles final at Wimbledon. Those guys were the same age as me and in peak condition but I realised in contrast that I wasn't even going to get to 40 the way that I was going so I decided there and then to quit. Best decision ever. I'm 51 now and feel better than I did when I was half this age.

You can do it too. Good luck...


----------



## urbanrider (5 Sep 2007)

Hi
Well thought it was about time for an update on how i'm doing
ok well still having good and bad days  have done 3 days without smoking but then it gets the better of me and the odd one creeps in
BUT i have NOT given up giving up (did that make sence )
anyways thanks for supporting me and replying to this thead 
and be sure i WILL be smoke free soon 

u.R


----------



## Fab Foodie (5 Sep 2007)

urbanrider said:


> Hi
> Well thought it was about time for an update on how i'm doing
> ok well still having good and bad days  have done 3 days without smoking but then it gets the better of me and the odd one creeps in
> BUT i have NOT given up giving up (did that make sence )
> ...



Keep it up.
Otherwise have a mild (non-fatal is best) heart-attack, let the cardiac surgeon who has restored your ability to get out of bed and walk again tell you that if you smoke any more you'll not make another 5 years.

Worked for me.


----------



## cyclebum (20 Sep 2007)

Ive just found this thread and read with interest and a smile. Ive heard so much of this so many times. As a newbie cyclist scouring for info, I find it strange to find a thread where I am for once are the expert. Until recently I was an advisor and ran local quit groups, even in schools. Well done to those of you who have succeeded, and to those that have tried. Most people take a number of a attempts but each time you can learn from the experience if it went wrong. You havnt failed , just lapsed. Often the real advantages cannot be seen too obviously, but the body works in mysterious ways and is busy quietly healing itself, EG many people complain of a worse cough after they gave up. This is simply that the mucous and muck that the body would normally remove using the cough reflex, is suppressed by the coating of tar which clog in the lungs. On quitting ,the tar begins to loosen and the tiny hairs which would normally work to push out unwanted debris are finally free to do their work assisted by a cough to finally remove it. Unfortunately it can take some time for the lungs to be cleared. Of course it all depends on how many ,how long and also what!
Any one seeking any advice I am only too glad to help.
and incase anyone is wondering, the answer to the most frequent question I was asked, yes i've been there!!!!


----------



## Panter (21 Sep 2007)

Hows it going U.R?

I finally gave up about 14 months ago on quit attemp 474 (or felt like it anyway lol)

I was one of those people who didn't want to give up and was smoking anywhere between 20 and 60/day but what worked for me was:

1) Zyban. On prescription and had to attend the:

2) Smoking cestation support group. I thought this was a pathetic load of rubbish "Hello my names Chris and I'm a smoker"  but the reality is that I think it may have helped a lot more that I cared to admit a the time.

3) The Allan Carr book, as mentioned elsewhere. IT REALLY DOES HELP 
In fact, if you haven't got it, I'll send it to you if you like, if I can find it. Just give it to someone else when you've finished with it.

4) Zyban. Oh, already mentioned that but I think it was the main thing that stopped me. Be aware that some people warn of the side effects of Zyban (weird dreams, feeling ill etc, there's plenty of info on Google.) Personally, I had no real problems with it, and its not going to kill you like the smoking will.

5) I avoided alchohol for quite a while as I'm weak willed at the best of times 


How do I fill now?

Well, I can lie awake in bed without being disturbed by the gurgling and wheezing from my chest, I'm saving a huge amount of money, my lung capacity has increased by probably double (rough guestimate) and I don't have that constant fear of sparking up a fag and wondering if that ones going to be the cancer trigger. I'm also very concious of just how BAD smokers smell.

Its also nice to have shed the guilt of setting a bad example to my Daughter, and nice to know I have a far better chance of being there for here and watching her grow up.

In short, there are a huge number of benefits to giving up and no benefits in continuing to smoke.

Good luck 

Chris


----------



## urbanrider (21 Sep 2007)

Wow thanks for the offer on the book  think i will buy it from WHsmith on their 3 for 2 offer, I am still smoking the odd one  and finding it really hard to stop, BUT I WILL NOT GIVE UP  (giving up that is ) I know is going to take some time some days feel fine about it ,but other well you know
Anyway thanks for posting to see how i'm getting on
u.R


----------



## col (21 Sep 2007)

Well done for sticking at it UR,i failed miserably again,my willpower is crap,but your doing what i want to do,ill hopefully get there,like you are doing,never give up on giving up.Are you getting the benefits yet?it sounds like you hardly have a fag,is this showing in your breathing ect?


----------



## MrGrumpy (21 Sep 2007)

I used to smoke up until 3 months ago, only smoked about 5 a day, and only at work, smoker in denial  !! Anyway it was really hard just to give up so few fags, but I did it and feel absoluluty great. My fitness is a lot better, i`m not gasping for air at the top of a hill now.


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (21 Sep 2007)

I have a freind who is the same age as me (mid 40's). He has been a regular smoker for years. He has had two cancer scares and one operation to remove a lump from his throat. He has had to have much of his bowel removed as well. He has a teenage son and a wife who are shoot scared. Still he smokes.


----------



## Elmer Fudd (22 Sep 2007)

Bigtallfatbloke said:


> He has had two cancer scares and one operation to remove a lump from his throat. He has had to have much of his bowel removed as well. He has a teenage son and a wife who are shoot scared. Still he smokes.


Sadly Big fella it's one of those things you put yourself into self denial for.
I had seven Aunts and Uncles on my Moms side of the family, only three left now, my Mom has Emphysemia and all down to fags, but like a twat I still smoke.
But I've slowed down major, need to take the final step before it's too late


----------



## littlered (1 Oct 2007)

This thread is inspirational, I still smoke, wish I didn't. But I found it really hard to stop the last time I tried. I dont smoke that much maby 5 a day, to in theory it should be easy to give up 5 little fagsI'll have another go some day.

Keep up the good work guys you will feel the benefit later on in life


----------



## bonj2 (1 Oct 2007)

Panter said:


> the side effects of Zyban (weird dreams, feeling ill etc, there's plenty of info on Google.)




You can get weird dreams from taking zyban?   So what do I need to do, then - just go to the doctor's and say I smoke and am having trouble giving up?


----------



## Panter (1 Oct 2007)

Worth a go.



Or strong cheese of course,


but Zybans better


----------



## urbanrider (2 Oct 2007)

littlered said:


> This thread is inspirational, I still smoke, wish I didn't. But I found it really hard to stop the last time I tried. I dont smoke that much maby 5 a day, to in theory it should be easy to give up 5 little fagsI'll have another go some day.
> 
> Keep up the good work guys you will feel the benefit later on in life



I feel the same about this thread, still finding it hard going but doing ok went and got that Allan Carr book and Lance Armstrong's.... It's not about the bike, guess which one i'm reading first


----------



## Smeggers (2 Oct 2007)

I gave up in January (20 a day for 20 years) using Allan Carr's book only.

Can't receommend it enough, although you've got to want to give up and have an open mind in the first place.

Not even remotely tempted by them now.


----------



## Fab Foodie (2 Oct 2007)

I have to agree with Panter regarding Zyban.

I tried everything books, gum plastic cigarettes and acupuncture...nothing worked, then I had a mild heart attack which really helped, especially the talking-to from my cardiologist, so I had plenty of incentives! 

Zyban really really helped a lot, I was at a really low point in my life and finally having to quit ciggs was an added burden, however, Zyban does what it says on the tin. 
Soon after starting the treatment, the physical cravings simply disappear (as long as you have zero nicotine intake)...that leaves you to manage the habitual activities which are then much easier to deal with.

I would really recommend discussing Zyban with your GP/Smoking Doctor.
I don't recommend the Ambulance ride.


----------



## Jacomus-rides-Gen (15 Oct 2007)

Hows it going urbanrider? Keeping away from the deathsticks?


----------



## urbanrider (16 Oct 2007)

Jacomus-rides-Gen said:


> Hows it going urbanrider? Keeping away from the deathsticks?



still fighting the little buggers, but workmates are saying they can now see a difference in appearance in me, still the odd one here and there 
but I'm winning ....i think

thanks for asking
u.R


----------



## Jacomus-rides-Gen (17 Oct 2007)

Excellent! 

Keep up the good work.


----------



## Brixtonfixed (18 Oct 2007)

Yeah, keep at it Urbanrider. I gave up 14 years ago now, from 30 a day to zero with the help of Nicorettes + Alan Carr book (crashingly boring but weirdly effective) for a coupla weeks. Never looked back. A mate is currently trying to kick it, he's down to 3ish a day and has got massively into road cycling... but the residual fags are still holding him back on the hills, I reckon, where I always leave him for dust. (Plus he got some terrible stares from the assembled roadies when he once fired up a Marlboro light at Box Hill cafe one Sunday!) It affects your legs (bloodflow) as well as your lungs, so unless you have a god-like physiology, smoking will always make you slower on a bike. And think of all the extra wedge you'll have to spend on unnecessary cycling accessories...


----------



## bonj2 (18 Oct 2007)

Brixtonfixed said:


> Yeah, keep at it Urbanrider. I gave up 14 years ago now, from 30 a day to zero with the help of Nicorettes + Alan Carr book (crashingly boring but weirdly effective) for a coupla weeks. Never looked back. A mate is currently trying to kick it, he's down to 3ish a day and has got massively into road cycling... but the residual fags are still holding him back on the hills, I reckon, where I always leave him for dust. (Plus he got some terrible stares from the assembled roadies when he once fired up a Marlboro light at Box Hill cafe one Sunday!) It affects your legs (bloodflow) as well as your lungs, so unless you have a god-like physiology, smoking will always make you slower on a bike. And think of all the extra wedge you'll have to spend on unnecessary cycling accessories...



I for one know this to be true.


----------



## ratty2k (18 Oct 2007)

I gave up on the 23rd March this year. (My B'day!)
http://www.silkquit.org/sqmmiv/meter.aspx Scroll down the page, there is a download link for a counter....... download the free one ('cause its free!!!) Runit and fill in the details, cost, how many you used to smoke etc.
Tells you how much extra life you've gained, how much you've saved, hoe many you havent smoked..... helped me early on when the cravings were kicking in. Never did patches, just went cold turkey, 23 years around 25 a day habit. And TBH found it pretty easy!!! I think I had my head in the right place this time round!


----------



## ufkacbln (18 Oct 2007)

I found it easy to give up, but wouldn't recommend my method...
Go out on bike...

Wake up in Hospital with #skull, #ribs, #collarbone,#pelvis and unable to leave bed for 2 weeks - can't have fag and with a few other distractions, don't notice withdrawal.












When allowed to leave bed and go outside in wheelchair - Lit up fag, tasted horrible, and decided to give up.

Effective, but painful!


----------



## longers (18 Oct 2007)

I'm another Zybanite. 10th March this year after many, many attempts previously. This is the one though. (Or else I'll be forced to try the Cunobelin method).

Keep it going Urbanrider.


----------



## KitsuneAndy (27 Oct 2007)

My step-dad had real difficulty in giving up, had tried all-sorts and none of it worked.

He ended up paying £100 to go to a hypnotist, he had 1 initial session with him and was given a tape he had to listen to when he was going to sleep. After 3 weeks he had a further session with the hypnotist and we were told to remove all smoking related items from the house before he was back.

After that he never even mentioned smoking again.


----------



## bonj2 (27 Oct 2007)

I think this forum is a help to giving up smoking. no, seriously. I pretty much only ever smoke at social gatherings, which is normally once or twice a week. Because my mates smoke, I do somewhat therefore miss out on socialising with people that don't smoke, and people who cycle generally tend to be people who are non-smokers so the longer i spend on here the more likely i am to be not want to smoke when round a mate's house.


----------



## shooter560 (1 Dec 2007)

What a great thread and so much useful insights and information.

I have a quit date of xmas day if not before and am now looking at getting in to cycling which I've not done since leaving school 26 years ago, so hopefully a bike and quitting will work together.

Those who have quit, very well done, those who haven't or like me are thinking about it all the best I wish you all well


----------



## urbanrider (3 Dec 2007)

Good Luck Shooter, pick that date and stick to it and if it doesn't go to plan, don't give up giving up, i would like to say i have quit but i'm still fighting it, life have not been going to well for me lately and its very easy to slip back to smoking as i'm finding out
anyways....Be strong and fight like hell
Good luck mate


----------



## will (19 Dec 2007)

Best strategy

Fall in love and start dating a beautiful, anti-smoker. 

Good luck


----------



## dave r (24 Dec 2007)

Best of luck Urban rider, it will get easier as time goes by just keep working at it. I gave up in 1977, I was having colds and bad chests constantly, had a particually bad bout of flue and did'nt smoke for a week, when I felt better and wanted a fag I thought I might as well stop permanently, so I put my baccy tin, with the rollers and papers in it, on the mantal piece and left it there and havent smoked since, I have still got the tin in a cupboard somewhere, it was difficult at first but eventually got easier. Its funny even now once in a while I still get the mild urge for a fag, usually if I am having bad time of it, its most strange I would have thought that would have stopped totally by now.


----------



## bonj2 (25 Dec 2007)

never does, that's the problem. that's why you should never start.


----------



## gbb (26 Dec 2007)

I guess for some of us...we are trying to pack up when we're not really ready physically or mentally.
I spent 2 years trying. When it clicked, it was easy. Two things helped me. 
Identify when you LEAST like smoking (if there is such a time). For me, it was in the mornings...hated the smell, even as a smoker. So every morning, i'd try to extend the time i didnt smoke.
Weaning yourself off can help (it did me). When the craving got real bad, i'd light up, smoke maybe 1/3 of the ciggy, then stub it. Kill the craving, but dont top yourself up with more nicotine than you needed.

Maybe my time was just right...but those two things worked for me after countless failures. Maybe it had nothing to do with it...who knows, but i'm still not smoking 25 years later.

BTW...it was at least a full year before i felt the full physical benefit. Being able to fill your lungs, and then just that little extra, was a long time coming.

The mental benefit was immediate tho.


----------



## shooter560 (26 Dec 2007)

Well true to my word I quit on Christmas Day, actually had my last smoke after midnight mass when I got home , I'd smoked hard/loads all day making sure I was out of tailors and baccy, admittedly I'm using the patches as a help although even these I decided to buy rather than get from the doctor, as I hate spending money and not getting my monies worth, I also only went for the 7mg weakest ones as I know I wanted to quit.

OK its only 2 days so far but no cravings, a couple of times I caught myself thinking this is when I'd normally have a smoke, but that came and went in the blink of an eye  I'm still to go out in the van so that will be another hurdle but I'll manage that too.

Only down side is I'm really enjoying my food even more, but thats just a good excuse to get on the turbo and spin a few extra miles away, at least till my new wheels arrive in a couple of days


----------



## mondobongo (30 Dec 2007)

Start my next attempt when I wake up on NYD, going to try my best without nicotine replacement products as they delay the inevitable getting it out of your system, gum for those really bad cravings only. No oh I will just have a cigar slippery slope either which has done me in on at least 3 attempts.


----------



## Fab Foodie (30 Dec 2007)

If you're serious, then 1 word; ZYBAN


----------



## shooter560 (31 Dec 2007)

A short update since my last post, woke up on the 27th 2 days in to quitting and was already fed up with the patches, I was getting what I felt was a dead arm from them, so they went in the bin. Since then no patches, no anything and definitely no smoking 

I've had no noticeable withdrawal symptoms, I have been doing a little extra on the turbo and enjoying my food a little more but other than that I'm loving it 

Anyone else quitting or planning to, all the best, if I can stop anyone can.


----------



## ASC1951 (25 Jan 2008)

I smoked from 15 to 30 and, like Dave R, gave up in the 70s. I'd have been dead by now if I hadn't.

Everyone's different and in my case I didn't use patches or books or hypnotism. I had a couple of years 'cutting down' i.e. pretending to myself, but once I had decided that I wanted to give up more than anything else, I found I was able to do so all at once and I've never had any since.

I do miss the little rituals (I was mainly a pipe smoker) and very occasionally I still get a memory of smoking pleasure float through my brain, but overall it's "Thank God I don't do that any more and why ever did I waste 15 years doing it?"


----------



## shooter560 (25 Jan 2008)

1 month today since quitting and no cravings no missing it and loads of physical improvements, best Christmas present I could have given myself and my children


----------



## Fab Foodie (25 Jan 2008)

shooter560 said:


> 1 month today since quitting and no cravings no missing it and loads of physical improvements, best Christmas present I could have given myself and my children



Well done Shooter560!


----------



## Cush (30 Jan 2008)

New doctor looked at Joes records (no need realy the smoke smell of his cloths told the tale) So Joe have you give up yet? askd the doctor, well Ive started doc says Joe, I'm down to 40 a day. Would be a laugh if it wasnt true. When Joe deliverd our mail we had to air it off first, the smell of smoke was that strong. 
Cush


----------



## another_dave_b (6 Feb 2008)

When I gave up, last time, I did everything I could think of:

1. Switched from coffee to tea (always used to have ciggie with my coffee).
2. Switched from bitter to lager
3. Stocked the house with fruit juice and apples, to provide low calorie distractions when needed.
4. After about 2 weeks, my zeal was fading so I started jogging. The idea being that fitness and smoking were incompatible, so if I gave myself a 'be able to run 5 miles' goal, that gave me something to focus on. Worked for me.

Benefits I can think of now, are:
1. Not waking up with such a foul taste in my mouth. 
2. Money saved.


----------



## gambatte (10 Feb 2008)

Smoked for 20 years, thought I was trying to quit for 15 of them. But I'd still go outside and stand with 'the guys', I'd still make sure I had enough cash for a pack of 10. 15 years where I conned myself. Nicotine junkies tend to be good at it.

Eventually one day I essentially just had a 'smokers epiphany'. Decided I wasn't a smoker anymore. So why go out with cash I don't need etc. Hardest part for me was actually in the newsagents or garage not adding 10 L&B to the bill.

Been quit 100% 5 years now. Generally now fags smell foul, but occasionally the fumes trigger the receptors - no way I'd go back tho.


----------



## bonj2 (10 Feb 2008)

when i gave up for good a few months back i told myself i 'might one day start again', found it difficult to give up without, but now i dont' think i ever will.


----------



## Smeggers (11 Feb 2008)

13 Months today for me.

Only the other day, I walked past someone smoking outside a supermarket and got the 'pangs'.

As long as you accept its like a monkey on your back, then you can live with it.


----------



## mondobongo (18 Feb 2008)

What amazed me on the commute was to be able to smell cigarette smoke from passing cars.


----------



## gambatte (18 Feb 2008)

mondobongo said:


> What amazed me on the commute was to be able to smell cigarette smoke from passing cars.



Yep, last winter I saw a woman 4-500 yards infront of me (whilst i was walking) I could visually tell she was smoking. She took a pedestrian cut thro between the houses to get to the next street.

Took me a couple of minutes to get to the same point, think I was on the phone...

All the way thro that cut I could smell the smoke!!


----------



## mr Mag00 (23 Feb 2008)

> What amazed me on the commute was to be able to smell cigarette smoke from passing cars.


 its amazing is it not, im an ex too and lapse once in a while but the difference when i ride if i have lapsed is enough to stop me again, its only the odd night when had a few too many sherbets.


----------



## scunny_chris (2 Mar 2008)

Just to let you know that it does eventually get easier,i quit 5 years ago now and took up cycling at the same time as a way of helping .When i first quit i couldn't cycle 3 miles without a rest but now i easily do 100 mile ride ( weather permitting) the difference is amazing . Keep it going it really is worth it ......got to be one of the best things you will ever do


----------



## wam68 (1 Dec 2014)

Good luck all those trying to quit. It's hard but I found it easy with the help of Allen Carr's book. The man's a genius. Then with all the money you save put it in a jar and aim to buy a new bike.


----------



## xzenonuk (8 Dec 2014)

the only thing that worked for me was vaping


----------



## slowmotion (8 Dec 2014)

wam68 said:


> Good luck all those trying to quit. It's hard but I found it easy with the help of Allen Carr's book. The man's a genius. Then with all the money you save put it in a jar and aim to buy a new bike.


That's exactly what I did four years ago. Within a very, very short time I was up to £400, saw a bike at £800 in a sale, and bought it before I reached the target. I couldn't face my very own personal shame of buying cigarettes when I had cheated. It worked. Good luck.......and no, I don't miss them at all now. Not one bit. I never imagined that could ever happen.

Edit: Don't use nicotine substitutes like gum, patches, vapes or celery sticks. They just remind you of what you are supposed to be missing, and you don't need that. Hang on until the evening and then drink a lot of alcohol.


----------

